# Toyota ks 901



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Please can anybody advise?

Am looking at buying this machine, but would appreciate your knowledge on the following.

Is this machine capable of doing fairisle? Wanting to make items using 2 colours, do I need another carriage for this?

Are the machines reliable. Thank you in advance.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't have any experience knitting on a toyota though I have read they are very nice and reliable machines. However, the Brother and Singer machines are the most commonly used with parts and accessories readily available. Here's a weblink with KM information for your consideration;

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, i have the KS 901. Though i am new at machine knitting. I love the machine. Yes it will do fairisle, i have not tried it yet, but it shows in my manual that it will and i have the punch cards to do it when i get that far. I have done 2 color knitting with it. Very cool. I used the main carraige that came with the machine to do the 2 color knitting. I am told that the 901 was the workhorse machine for Toyota. I actually have 3 of them. 2 with all attachments. This lady is very knowledgeable about the machine. I couldn't get mine to work to begin with, she kept narrowing down the symptoms i was describing. She worked very hard and in the end discovered that my machine needed to be grounded. Static was causing the carraige to become very, very hard to push. Contact her with questions. There is a yahoo group for the Toyota machines, very helpful group. You can find her there if you cannot find a way to contact her on her site. 
http://toyotaknitting.blogspot.com/

I suggest downloading the KS 901 manual and reading through it. It will answer allot of your questions. 
I live in Vermont, 2 of my machines were stored for 2 years in an unheated garage with the changes of the seasons and condensation. They were sitting on top of a pile of stuff, not boxed or covered and open to the air and dirt. After i got them cleaned up and Clarisse figured out the static problem, they purr like a kitten. 
I have bought parts for my machine from this website:
http://www.newtons.com/

After using my machine, and seeing what it can do, and from what i am told, you really can't kill the machine if taken care of. It's a punch machine. I have heard that the only thing that does go wrong with them is the knit tracer, that is the part that is becoming hard to replace, however i have 2 so i am safe for a while. Though this is just a rumor, i don't know if it's true, i only seen it mentioned in a post on a forum. Good luck


----------



## patriciaw (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi I have just purchased a Toyota and yes it does fairisle and various patterns using two colours. To use three colours you need to hand thread the third colour. You don't need a separate carriage. My Toyota is pretty old and after my hubs cleaned it up and replaced the sponge it is working really well.
good luck


----------



## intarsiaes (Dec 25, 2012)

It does fair isle and a whole host of other things beautifully. With the 501 ribber it will make floatless fairisle with a technique called Simulknit. The pattern will appear on the front and the reverse will be a a solid color. Great for blankets , reversible skirts, scarves, etc.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Many years ago I owned. Toyota 901, it was a robust good machine
beth


----------



## miraleja (Jun 16, 2013)

hello! I have a toyota ks 901 ... where you got the esponge bar?? and how much?


----------

